# Playstation 2 via USB am PC?



## xQlusive (21. März 2008)

Hi, habe das gesamte forum durchforstet, und naja vielleicht kennt sich hier ja auch wer mit der guten alten ps2 aus.... habe noch die alte große ..

naja zu meinen Fragen....
1. ist der PS:2 USB port kompatibel zum PC, und lässt sie sich mit dem PC verbinden per USB?

2.muss ich mir den netzwerkadapter kaufen um eine festplatte betreiben zu können, oder kann ich ne normale externe Festplatte(Fat 32) mit der PS:2 betreiben?

3. Welche tools kennt ihr so für die PS:2?

4. Wenn man die PS:2 mittem PC verbinden kann, ist dann das PS:2 Laufwerk als Externer DVD spieler verwendbar, (will dann meine PS:2 spiele übern PC zocken...)

danke schonmal (als info ich benutze vista home premium 64bit....)

edit: mh sry glaube das thema muss verschoben werden (oder)?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2008)

1. Ja, geht, brauchst aber einen speziellen Adapter mit entsprechender Software (X-Port heißts)
2. Ja, du brauchst den Netzwerkadapter...
3. Wofür??
Action Replay und X-Port hab ich hier.
4. Nein, du kannst nur die Spielstände übertragen.


----------



## xQlusive (21. März 2008)

danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort, habe irgendwo mal was von dem programm hd loader gelesen, damit kann man seine games auf der festplatte zum schnelleren starten/laden draufmachen, somit wäre es möglich bei ner externen festplatte die games auffe hdd zu haben, und im emulator einbinden, und das völlig legal weil ich die games ja besitze.....


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2008)

Öhm, jegliche Diskussion zu dem *beep* ist nicht erlaubt, da es sich um ein Programm zum illegalen vervielfältigen bzw benutzen von illegal vervielfältigen Programmen handelt...


----------



## xQlusive (21. März 2008)

ist eigentlich shcon legal, da ich meine games, die ich besitze soweit ich weiß auf ne festplatte tue, habe vor die einzubauen, und so die ladezeiten zu verkürzen... und auch mit savegames etc... extern halt nur für savegames...

nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht


----------



## ugimen (23. März 2008)

Sony hat sich dieses recht glaub ich erkauft und es ist doch nciht erlaubt, trotz besitz der originalen daten trägern.

mein vater hatte für sich bei sony dieses erfragt und diese
verneint bekommen, es seie nicht gestattet.

genaueres weiß ich leider nicht.

machbar ist es seinbar abe doch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## xQlusive (23. März 2008)

hm dann alss ich es wohl, auch wenn ich sie nicht in netzwerk habe, keine lust auf den ganzen stress, doch die features wären ganz nett...

aber das ist mal wieder typisch sony...


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

Naja, die wolln auch nur ihr Geld verdienen... es gibt aber noch eine andere Möglichkeit deine PS2 am PC zu betreiben: per Video-Eingang  Kannst ja ma probieren, sieht aber Sch**ße aus


----------

